# 27" wheels



## User (26 Nov 2007)




----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2007)

Maggot, I'm sure someone (either here, or on BR) was looking for a set - might be worth a quick forum search....


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2007)

Here in Worcestershire, there is an organisation connected with the County Council that recycles cycles. and also uses spares etc.

As you mention Bristol and Penzance as possible dropping off points, I am not sure where you live. Under a search for "recycling bicycles" I found that Bath and North East Somerset Council, and North Dorset Council both have similar schemes for saving bicycles. There is also www.bristolcyclingcampaign.org.uk.

It might be worth you contacting your local council to see if they are doing something similar. I hope this is useful to you.


----------



## Dave5N (25 Dec 2007)

What size are they and are they in reasonable nick?

I have been looking for a pair but don't want to pay postage and waste your time if they aren't any good for the bike they are intended for.


----------

